# Woodelf highborn



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any good highborn builds preferably to go in a unit of wild riders


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lord, Wild Rider Kindred, Annoyance of Netlings/Glittering Scales, Spear of Twilight, Talisman of Preservation, Elven Steed

Grants the Lord a 5+/4++ Armour/Ward Save Combination. What you want to do is decide whether you want your Lord to be in a challenge (against high damage/resilience enemies i.e Chaos Warriors), or against Hordes (sub WS3, S3, T3, 5+ AS or less).

If it's Challenges you want to let the Lord survive in, then there's no competition - Annoyance HAS to go in. Against WS3 or under, you're being hit on 5's. Give them -1 to hit in combat, you're being hit on 6's all the time.

Spear of Twilight grants Killing Blow, useful against Armour, as S5 fails to cut the juice as Anti Armour, especially as S5 Wild Riders have a grand old 6 Attacks on the charge.

Alternatively, don't bother with combat.

Alternatively - 

Highborn, Wardancer, Blades of Loec, Annoyance of Netlings, Potion of Strength Challenge Material - when charging, use the Woven Mist spell, and trigger potion of strength when challenging. That gives you 5 Reroll to hit WS7 attacks striking first at S8 reroll failed to wound attacks.

Although combat Lords look awesome (The Lord on Elf steed is a favourite), the Alter Gunner Highborn is by far the best - Highborn, Alter, Bow of Loren, Arcane Arrow, and then either Great Weapon+Amber Pendant(ASL to the pair of you, simultaneous striking), or Shield of Ptolos+The Other Tricksters Shard+Great Weapon (Lose simultaneous striking, but gain 1+ AS versus Ranged attacks, and enemies reroll successful Ward saves).

This gives you 5 Shots Ignoring Armour Saves.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think that the alter highborn is really that great any more. He used to be my favorite character of any character I've ever written up but now with 8th he cant ever go into combat. He can still shoot with the arcane bodkins its just that if he charges in with a great weapon he is going to get destroyed before striking. 

A friend and I came to the decision that a Treeman ancient is one of the best lord choices for WE now and that Highborns sadly are not that great.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's what the amber pendant's for.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

even if you do strike simultaneously then he is still going to die. He is toughness 3 with a garbage armor save. with the way 8th works with step up and such he doesnt have a prayer in combat. Plus if he takes the amber pendant he cant take the helm of the hunt which is a bummer.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

To be fair though, with M9, it can keep out of the range of all but cavalry, and as only ever two cavalry model will be in base contact, with 3 wounds, you've a reasonable chance of surviving, especially as you have 5 Armour Piercing shots.

The Highborn Looks like this - Move to woods, Shoot 5 shots, Shoot 5 shots, move, shoot 5 shots, *charge* Stand and Shoot. If you prioritise your targets well, the only thing you have to fear is a Monstrous Flyer. 

I agree though, it's still far from ideal, now that they've nerfed ASL. (possible, i know).


----------

